# REAL football thread not futbol (american)



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

well i looked on the 'big' football thread and i was pretty pissed it was about soccer , (i felt decieved so i started an american football thread ..... discuss football here .......J....E....T...S... JETSJETSJETS!


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 2, 2011)

THE JEST THE JEST THE JEST

Atlanta being shit again, Atlanta is not good at any sports :/


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

CCNaru said:


> THE JEST THE JEST THE JEST
> 
> Atlanta being shit again, Atlanta is not good at any sports :/


yea, the thing i cant belive is the bills beat NE pats then lose to a team like the giants


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 2, 2011)

Banking on the Oakland Raiders.



lol, jk.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 2, 2011)

REAL football? Just stop. This is American Football. It isn't false nor real, better or worse.

Anywho, the highschool team I'm on is going to playoffs so there's that.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 2, 2011)

juggernaut911 said:


> REAL football? Just stop. This is American Football. It isn't false nor real, better or worse.
> 
> Anywho, the highschool team I'm on is going to playoffs so there's that.



No he's correct.
Soccer isn't a sport.


----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2011)

we call this sport "american football" because only americans use the word "football" to refer to that sport (a sport that practically doesnt exist in any other country).

and since this is an international community,
- "football" refers to what americans call "soccer"
- "american football" should be the term used to describe that sport you're talking about in this thread


----------



## Tanas (Nov 2, 2011)

You can't help but laugh at the title of this thread.


----------



## junkerde (Nov 2, 2011)

f*** your football in the arse. american "futbol" FTW HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Necron (Nov 2, 2011)

The "football" you claim is not mainly played with the foot.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, everyone knows futbol is really called Grass-Fairyball.


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 2, 2011)

divegrass... more diving on grass than baseball


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2011)

It's called (American) Football, because the ball is ran...GET THIS....ON FOOT!

History lesson over.

And yes, it's extremely arrogant to call American Football "real" football. English Football has been traced back to the 15th century, before the United States was even a county.

I have heard arguments on both sides, and from the most common arguments I have heard, both sides need to dive into a history book on the subject.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 2, 2011)

I am a Cowboy fan.




Tanas said:


> You can't help but laugh at the title of this thread.


I loled too. Most tempers see what we call football as Rugby. Silly Americans we are.


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 2, 2011)

This shit aint football


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 2, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> > REAL football? Just stop. This is American Football. It isn't false nor real, better or worse.
> ...


I hate when people say this. You do realize what Soccer stands for?
Everyone called the sport Soccer at what time but when europeans started calling it football again the name only spread to some parts of the world.
That is why in America and in other places we call it soccer.
LETS SEE
Africans call it soccer.
Mexicans call it soccer.
Americans call it soccer.

I MEAN BRITISH PEOPLE CREATED THE WORD SOCCER AND NOW THEY JUST RIDICULE OTHERS BECAUSE OF IT.
/rant


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Since this is real football lets put some predictions


Manchester City 2-0 Villarreal
(Best player in EPL to get a brace)

Bayern 3-1 Napoli
Cavani
Gomez
Ribery
Muller

When is Robben coming back?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 2, 2011)

Real football?
Uh, it's not even played with your feet...


----------



## Depravo (Nov 2, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> That is why in America and in other places we call it soccer.
> LETS SEE
> Africans call it soccer.
> Mexicans call it soccer.
> Americans call it soccer.



But the official international governing body of the sport (FIFA) call it football. And they should know, right?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 2, 2011)

i live in america but dont call it soccer


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Necron said:


> The "football" you claim is not mainly played with the foot.


rather , it is played on foot


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Manchester CITY VS Villarreal later

should be good.

Best player in the EPL to score a brace


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2011)

Manchester U.							vs.							Otelul Galati			

easy win for man utd.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 2, 2011)

United will win 1-0
Welbeck


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2011)

i think 3-0 united.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 2, 2011)

FFS just keep all the football/soccer/futbol/whatever in this thread, the forums are cluttered enough as it is already.

An admin/mod should change this to 'The American Football Thread' and remove any unnecessary posts.


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Satangel said:


> FFS just keep all the football/soccer/futbol/whatever in this thread, the forums are cluttered enough as it is already.
> 
> An admin/mod should change this to 'The American Football Thread' and remove any unnecessary posts.


so an admin would pretty mucch delete all of the posts? almost all are unessaray


----------



## Satangel (Nov 2, 2011)

tom10122 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > FFS just keep all the football/soccer/futbol/whatever in this thread, the forums are cluttered enough as it is already.
> ...


Yeah, it's better to have less posts but that are actually relevant, than to have 20 posts with about 10 of them irrelevant.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I see this thread more as a funny thread mocking the term "football" in the other "official football topic", than serious thread about American football.
None of the answers should be kept if we keep only the one about American football. except the jokes ...

If tom10122 really want to talk seriously about American football, he can create a topic with a proper name and state that it's a serious talk only.
Don't start a topic with a rant/mocking if you want to be a serious talk.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 2, 2011)

Depravo said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > That is why in America and in other places we call it soccer.
> ...


Yes but does that mean people should just change what they call sports because of one organization.


Rockstar said:


> i live in america but dont call it soccer


And?


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 2, 2011)

How is American football "real football"? You don't even use your feet. And don't give me shit like "but you play it on foot". WHAT TEAM SPORT DO YOU NOT PLAY ON FOOT? We might as well rename all the sports while we're at it:
Football (basketball)
Football (golf)
Football (rugby)
Lowerbodyball (water polo)
Footdart (darts)
etc.

American football is just a wimpy version of rugby, pretty much the same but you wear a load of kevlar body armour and a bloody hat twice the size of your head.
If anything, american football should just be called 'Junior Rugby' and played by kids under 12.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 2, 2011)

Should have already been moved to EOF


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Man City got their first away win and clean sheet in the CL.Toure Yaya  the best DM i world..don't know why Barcelona sold him


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 3, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> It's called (American) Football, because the ball is ran...GET THIS....ON FOOT!
> 
> History lesson over.
> 
> ...



Correction the NFL aka american football or whatever you care to call it is more of a passing league recently then running,which obviously is why the QB's are overprotected these [email protected],for the record the jets are overated


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2011)

and how are they overrated? they've been to the afc championship twice in a row and once with a rookie qb , ranked 3rd defense and 3rd rushing yards


----------



## Dissaor (Oct 3, 2018)

Te official USA eggball thread


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 3, 2018)

"REAL football thread not futbol (american)" Most American thread title ever? What's next?

"Cheeseburger Hot dog all food too spicy"


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 3, 2018)

Dissaor said:


> Te official USA eggball thread


These are not the balls you’re looking for?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ericthegreat said:


> "REAL football thread not futbol (american)" Most American thread title ever? What's next?
> 
> "Cheeseburger Hot dog all food too spicy"


“The Great pumpkin spice latte thread!”


----------

